# BGG - Blackgold International Holdings



## System (28 October 2010)

Blackgold International Holdings' assets are in the Chongqing Province of west-central China. It controls two mines and 800 staff that currently produce about 700,000 tonnes of thermal coal each year, predicted to rise to 1.2 million tonnes by 2012.

Blackgold is proposing to list on the ASX in November 2010 with an initial market capitalisation of $234 million, with 30 per cent of the equity offered in the float. 

http://www.blackgoldglobal.net


----------



## Walkabout (10 November 2011)

System said:


> Blackgold International Holdings' assets are in the Chongqing Province of west-central China. It controls two mines and 800 staff that currently produce about 700,000 tonnes of thermal coal each year, predicted to rise to 1.2 million tonnes by 2012.
> 
> Blackgold is proposing to list on the ASX in November 2010 with an initial market capitalisation of $234 million, with 30 per cent of the equity offered in the float.
> 
> http://www.blackgoldglobal.net




This stock looks good to me.. What do you guys think???


----------



## Joe Blow (10 November 2011)

Walkabout said:


> This stock looks good to me.. What do you guys think???




Hi Walkabout. Can you tell us a little more about why you think BGG "looks good"?


----------



## eswr (15 November 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Walkabout. Can you tell us a little more about why you think BGG "looks good"?



View attachment CKL BGG Research Update Report Oct 2011.pdf


Have a look at this broker research - lots of cash generation and strong growth potential


----------



## noirua (15 November 2011)

eswr said:


> View attachment 45180
> 
> 
> Have a look at this broker research - lots of cash generation and strong growth potential




I can't say I'm quite so keen on this $193m market cap coal miner in China.  All the mines are thermal coal with principal producers Caotang and Heiiwan; Wushan, also a thermal mine, was purchased fairly recently.
3mtpa is the target for 2014 and that's not really that much.


----------



## laurie (9 February 2012)

Jumped on today liked the updated JORC thats available on their site dated 7th Feb 2012.One big advantage with BGG is they have no carbon tax or if they have in the future it will not be anywhere what we a charging miners


----------



## neon_tetra (9 May 2014)

*BGG - Blackgold International*

Blackgold Int Hlds (BGG) 

This stock is unbelievably undervalued.

It operates four mines in China, it has proven reserve of 65.33mt and probable reserve of 37mt which totals 102.3 million tonnes of proved and probable reserves.
The majority of Blackgold's coal are also high value 'Anthracite' coal.

According to Comsec -
Revenues where 77.6m in 2011/10, 88.5m in 2012/10  and 270.3m in 2013/13 
returning profits of 22.9m, 40.2m, and 50.1m for the last 3 financial years.

Return on Equity of 28.6%,33.4%,27.2% 

Debt/Equity ratio of 28.8% 

It currently trade @16cents.
I believe it's worth at least double if not triple the current market price.
Lincolnindicators reports that the stock is 50% undervalued, which I 
think is very conservative considering they have increase production on every quarterly reports they have released.

Management has large holding interest in company as well.
I think it's definitely been overlooked by the general market.

Is this stock a potential 10-20 bagger?
Well I hope so cause I brought some today


----------



## System (15 July 2017)

On July 13th, 2017, Blackgold International Holdings Limited (BGG) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Vibrant Group Limited acquired all of the Company's issued capital.


----------

